# nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen



## Truttafriend (4. August 2004)

Es ist wieder so weit :z​ein​nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen   
steht an.​
Am Samstag den 18.09.2004 10Uhr bis ca. 18Uhr​
findet das Bindeevent statt. 
Dank Stephan können wir wieder die heiligen Hallen in Lübeck nutzen#h 

Anfahrt für Ortsunkundige






Aus organisatorischen Gründen kann leider keine Terminumfrage gestartet werden, da wir die Räume nicht für mehrere Wochenenden freihalten können.

Hoffentlich kommen wieder so viele Anmeldungen wie beim letzten mal. 
Bindematerial und Werkzeug ist auch diesmal für Anfänger vorhanden. Also auch zum schnuppern genau das richtige.

Für 10-12 Boardies bietet sich dort reichlich Platz.

Keep on posting:z


----------



## Ace (4. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

feine Sache Tim & Stephan#6
ich muss ein paar Sachen mit dem Job abklären wenns passt bin ich dabei.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Truttafriend (4. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Wär ja echt klasse Mathias wenns diesmal klappt #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin,Moin,

Zitat Timsen :"Wär ja echt klasse Mathias wenns diesmal klappt"

He Tim alter Recke, Ace war beim letzten Event in 
HL doch dabei !!! ... ich sach nur "Biovital"    :m 

@ ACE : ... ich würde mich freuen, dich in "Fly -Ty -Wallhalla"   begrüßen zu dürfen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## vaddy (4. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Schade!
Kann leider nicht.... #q 
Bin da noch Norwegen!
Obwohl ich kein Nordlicht bin, wär ich gern gekommen um euch mal zu zeigen wie man Truttenbüschel bindet!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Fly-Ty-Wallhalla  ;+  ;+  ;+ 
Binden wir noch - oder schweben wir schon  ;+   
Supi Ihr Beiden   #r ....hört sich mal wieder nach etwas richtig Schönem an......Zusage gebe ich nicht ab, aber ich werde alles versuchen....da ich bisher immer dabei war, würde es mich schon ärgern, es diesmal zu verpassen....und bekanntlich dauert es ja immer etwas (das Treffen) ......


----------



## Truttafriend (4. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Stephan


ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen. Irgendwie wirken meine Pillen nicht mehr :m 


Sorry Mathias :m


----------



## Maddin (4. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Juhuuu....endlich mal wieder das Getüddel rauskramen...ist schon alles eingestaubt *schäm*
Nur leider feiert da wohl meine Frau Mutter ihren Geburtstag nach #q 

Ich werd mal schauen..... #h


----------



## Ace (4. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Maddin

wenns klappt Fahrgemeinschafft ???


----------



## marioschreiber (5. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

WIR werden auf alle Fälle kommen !
Wie immer werde ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen !
Wenn ich widererwarten an dem WE arbeiten muss, dann werde ich am Nachmittag nachkommen. Ein kleines Plätzchen (zur Not in der Kaffeeküche) werde ich schon finden.
 :z


----------



## wombat (5. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Timsen

ich möchte gerne wieder dabei sein.
Darf mein Nachbar mitkommen?

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Schade, ich wäre auch gerne gekommen leider schreibe ich die Tage darauf vier Klausuren und leider nicht gerade in meinen stärksten Fächern. Hoffentlich klappt's nächstes mal!


----------



## Bondex (5. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Wenn ich abkömmlich und nicht gerade in Norge bin komme ich auch sehr gerne mit meiner Freundin


----------



## Maddin (7. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Ace
Wenn es klappt....na logo


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Truttafriend
 Danke für die allgemeine Einladung,würde gerne kommen,bin aber leider
 in Tokio zum fischen.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Ace (8. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

ok ... ich bin dabei(freu)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

#6 ..klasse Ace


----------



## marioschreiber (9. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



> ...bin aber leider in Tokio zum fischen.


 Kann man als Entschuldigung durchgehen lassen !


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Würde ja gerne kommen,um Euch mal persöhnlich kennen zulernen.
 Aber die Fische ziehen mich diesmal nach Japan.
 Möchte doch mal sehen was mit der Fliegenpeitsche dort so geht.
 Forellen kann man in den Bergen fischen,aber zu teuer( Tageskarte ca.60-150 Euro ).
 Hab mich eh dem Meeresfischen verschrieben und das ist dort gratis.
 Will ja auch die Fliegen von @Martin und @Bondex einem Test unterziehen.
 Werde mich ein anderes Mal bei Euch einreihen.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

sieht so aus als würde ich kommen, die Looser wollen alle auf Norge verzichten


----------



## Medo (16. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

moinsens Tim

Vossi und Mario meinten ich solle erscheinen

Ich werde mich deshalb hiermit mal anmelden und da ich Neuling bin, wird es bestimmt ein Highlight für mich.


----------



## digerko (18. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin!
bin lang nicht mehr im Board gewesen.
Ich komme vorbei, wenn ich meine Rufbereitchaft weggedrückt bekomme.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Truttafriend (18. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Jörg und Dirk #h

Wäre echt super wenn ihr auch kommt  #6 


Ich weiss schon wer die häßliche Boardfliege binden muss (Insider    )


----------



## Ace (18. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Na sach an Tim...wer ist dies mal drann ???


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Wieso denn hässlich ??? Die Erste war soooo schön.....wo ist die bloss nochmal geblieben  ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## Truttafriend (18. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denn hässlich ??? Die Erste war soooo schön.....wo ist die bloss nochmal geblieben  ;+  ;+  ;+



jajajaja...ich hab die erste verbummelt #q 

Schmiers mir immer wieder auf´s Brot :q  :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Tim schrieb:
			
		

> Schmiers mir immer wieder auf´s Brot


  :q  :q  :q 
Weisst Du eigentlich warum ???
Ich vermute ganz stark, dass das Teil von damals sooo fängig ist, dass Du uns die Geschichte mit dem "hat am Pad irgendwie nicht gehalten und is wech" ganz gerne verkauft hast  :q   
Oder lieg ich da so falsch  ;+ 
Von wegen Deine Crazies sind der Bringer  :q


----------



## Ace (18. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Vossi schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen Deine Crazies sind der Bringer :q



Genau Vossi...mann das wir da nicht vorher drauf gekommen sind, hat uns die ganze Zeit gelinkt der "Hund"

Vorschlag zur Strafarbeit ... für jeden eine Fliege beim Bindetreffen:m


----------



## wombat (19. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

#h  All
Wurde überhaupt mal was mit der Boardfliege gefangen?
Oder, haben die UFOs* alle Fische verjagt   

* Undentifizierbare Fliegende Opossum   

 #6  
Klaus


----------



## marioschreiber (19. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Nein, gefangen hat sie noch nicht !
Aber nichts desto Trotz : Der Binder wird dazu verdonnert sie einen Tag lang zu fischen ! Und keine andere ! Es sei denn er verliert sie schon nach kurzer Zeit


----------



## Ace (19. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Also meine aus´m letzten Jahr hab ich ungefähr 5 min. gefischt....dann hab ich sie wieder abgemacht....gilt das jetzt nicht ?


----------



## TorF21 (19. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine aus´m letzten Jahr hab ich ungefähr 5 min. gefischt....dann hab ich sie wieder abgemacht....gilt das jetzt nicht ?



Nö, gilt nich! Aber du hast ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit.  :q  :q  :q 

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Gnilftz (19. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich glaube Torf hat sich gerade für die diesjährige Fliege verdient gemacht, odda???  :q  :q  :q 
Ich werde bestimmt beim Binden vorbeischauen, aber wohl erst am Nachmittag.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Ace (19. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Gnilfz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Torf hat sich gerade für die diesjährige Fliege verdient gemacht, odda???



gudde Idee irgendwie#6


----------



## Maddin (19. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Dabei !  #v :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				ACE schrieb:
			
		

> für jeden eine Fliege beim Bindetreffen


  #6  #6 ...Genial !!!!!!



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Torf hat sich gerade für die diesjährige Fliege verdient gemacht


  #6 ..... mein Reden  :q  :q 



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei


 .... Cool  #v


----------



## Truttafriend (20. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei !  #v :z




Jo sehr geil :m


----------



## wombat (20. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Ace



> Der Binder wird dazu verdonnert sie einen Tag lang zu fischen !





> Also meine aus´m letzten Jahr hab ich ungefähr 5 min. gefischt



Lohnt sich das überhaupt ;+ 
Stunde fahrt hoch - 5min. angeln - Stunde zurück.
ziemlich teuere spass #d   Bei Bea U. sind 5min. viiiiiiieeeeeel biliger  

 #h 
Klaus


----------



## TorF21 (20. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ähhhm...na ja...
ich muss weg


----------



## Ace (20. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Maddin...feinstes Ding#6


----------



## Rausreißer (21. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

so nun ist es passiert,


Medo hat mich angefixt. #y 


Seid gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer
Greys of Alnwick GRX 9`6" AFTMA 7/8

Und in seiner Eigenschaft als Boardferkelfandungshilfssheriff
hat er Anwesendheit befohlen  

Also komme ich auch.
Das darf man sich doch wirklich nicht entgehen lassen

Ich bewundere ja Eure Kunst eine ganze Weile heimlich, echter Wahnsinn, besonders die Fotogalerie! Super #v 

R.R #h


----------



## Zotti (21. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

... bin mit dabei. Also bis dann.

Gruß
Zotti


----------



## marioschreiber (21. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Und wie immer gilt : Fliegenruten nicht vergessen !

Wann sonst hat man die Gelegenheit so viele verschiedene Ruten- Schnurkombinationen zu werfen !


----------



## Ace (22. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Zotti
...lange nich gesehen...cool...bis dann#6


----------



## Tobsn (31. August 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Würde mir das auch gerne anschauen...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

....so....der "Absagenkönig der diesjährigen Saison" schlägt zu  :c 
Das Bindetreffen findet diesmal ohne die allseits bekannte Stubenfliege statt....
Leider.....aber ohne mich habt Ihr auch Spass.....doppelleider   
Also tüddelt was das Zeuch hält  #h


----------



## wombat (2. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hi Dorschdiggler

Du willst dich wohl vorm Boardfliege drücken #y 

Pech gehabt, dann bekommst du keine Abi Haare ab.

 #h 
Klaus


----------



## Truttafriend (2. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Die Tüddlerliste:​

 1. Ace

 2. Stephan

 3. Maddin

 4. marioschreiber (spätestens Nachmittags)

 5. wombat 
 6. + Nachbar

 7. Hornpieper (wenn er nicht den dritten Angler in Empfang nehmen muss :q  )

 8. Medo

 9. digerko (evtl. Rufbereitschaft)

10. Gnilftz (spätestens Nachmittags)

11. Rausreißer

12. Zotti

13. Tobsn

14. Truttafriend


----------



## Truttafriend (2. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Schade Vossi :c 

Wat solls. Wir binden ja öfters als wir Mefos fangen :m

Dann beim nächsten mal #h


----------



## Tobsn (2. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich denke ich komme vorbei... Binden soll ich auch? Mal schauen. 
Ist das in der Vorwerker Werkstatt?


----------



## Truttafriend (2. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

genau dort ist es #h


----------



## Tobsn (3. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Da hab ich meinen zivildienst gemacht... Aber im Fahrdienst!


----------



## Truttafriend (3. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

dann kennst du vielleicht Stephan?


----------



## TorF21 (3. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



> 11. TorF21 (?)
> 
> Können die Fragezeichen nochmal posten ob sie mit Anwesendheit glänzen?
> 
> Das ganze muss leider auch etwas organisiert werden #h



Ja, wahrscheinlich wird es bei mir wohl auch ne Absage. Ihr müsst euch aber auch immer Tage aussuchen an denen ich arbeiten muss.    

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Truttafriend (3. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Shize Torsten :c 

Kann man nichts machen. Job geht vor.


----------



## Tobsn (3. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Trutta

Kann sein, is schon n Weilchen her...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Leute,

ist ja nicht mehr lange hin - freue mich schon !!!

@ Tobsn : Die Werkstatt befindet sich nicht !!! auf dem Kerngelände sondern auf dem Gelände der ehemaligen Travekaserne - hoffe du kennst das.
Ansonsten an die Karte halten.

Wenn ihr noch fragen habt - PN

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Ace (4. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Vossi & Thorsten...shit, aber kann man nix machen


----------



## Tobsn (6. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Stephan

Ich weiss, das ist noch hinter der Käserei... Arbeitest Du da? Ich hab da immer Leute hingebracht und abgeholt.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Tobsn :

Genau in dem Gebäude findet das Event statt.Allerdings ist der Eingang an der Rückseite.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Hornpieper (6. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

So Ihr Lieben.

Wenn an dem Tag nicht ausgerechnet mein dritter Bursche einfliegt (Stichtag ist der 19.) schau ich doch glatt mal rein.

Gruß Björn #h


----------



## Ace (6. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Björn

Du kannst wohl auch nicht genug kriegen was:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Björn schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn an dem Tag nicht ausgerechnet mein dritter Bursche einfliegt


 .... nun weiss ich auch endlich, wieso Du nicht mehr so oft am Wasser warst  :q  :q 
Ich drück die Daumen für ein Mädschen  #6


----------



## Rausreißer (7. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Trutta und Stephan
Bitte nennt (oder schickt mir als PN) die genaue Adresse/Straße.

Ansonsten könnte es mir passieren, das ich mir die Fliegen bei Mc. D. ansehen muss.    

R.R. #h


----------



## Truttafriend (13. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

***Push***


Samstag gehts los. Ich freu mich schon #h


----------



## marioschreiber (13. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich hab frei bekommen, bin also gegen 10 - 11 Uhr da !
Wer kommt denn jetzt noch ?
Hab vor lauter Zu- und Absagen den Überblick verloren


----------



## Truttafriend (13. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Aktuelle Liste auf Seite 4 #h


Klasse das du schon so früh kannst. Das wird mal wieder Urgemütlich :m


----------



## Bondex (14. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich wollte eigendlich auch kommen. Wann denn, wo denn nochmal??? ;+  #c  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  #c  |wavey:


----------



## Medo (14. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte eigendlich auch kommen. Wann denn, wo denn nochmal??? ;+ #c |kopfkrat |kopfkrat #c |wavey:


Habt ihr eventuell nen Strassennamen um meine Susi (Navi) zu aktivieren?


----------



## Truttafriend (14. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Für die Anfahrt gibts hier auf Seite 7 von Stephan nochmal Straßennamen und auch Pics der Umgebung. 
Ansonsten ist im Eröffnungsbeitrag auch ein Stadtplan mit eingezeichneter Route.
So sollte es jeder finden #h


----------



## Bondex (14. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Schecke diese Karte nicht ganz.  #q Welche Autobahnabfahrt issn dat? Wie heißt denn die Straße und Hausnummer in Lübeck oder Stadteil?  ;+  ;+ Wie heißt die Firma oder welches Gebäude? 
 #c  #c  #c 
Heilige Hallen? Wat meint Ihr denn damit? |kopfkrat  Mc Donalds oder heißt die Örtlichkeit wirklich so. Seid mal nicht so wortkarg, dann finnden das auch alle, die gerne kommen möchten.

So nochmal zum mitschreiben: Mitzubringen Bindezeug, Fliegenruten+Rollen und wat noch???
Jetzt bitte mal eine ausführliche Info


----------



## Gnilftz (14. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Bondex
Also Abfahrt Lübeck Mitte von der A1 runter, dann Richtung Stockelsdorf,
an der nächsten Kreuzung rechts ab in die Friedhofsallee. Hinter dem Friedhof geht links der Ratekauer Weg ab. Fast bis zum Ende durchfahren,
dann sind auf der rechten Seite die geheiligten Hallen! Auf den Parkplatz davor werden jede Menge Autos aus ganz Norddeutschland stehen...   

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Leuts,

den Bus gibts nich mehr und die Bäume haben nun Blätter |supergri 
digerko kommt nicht, dafür wollte Bernd ( dem einen oder anderen ja bekannt) k.. ähh erscheinen.

Sehe euch also Samstach bei 10.00 h rum- werde selber so gegen 9.00 aufschlagen.
Also wer helfen möchte, Tische aufzubauen, ist herzlich eingeladen.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Verköstigung ???
Könnten, wenn gewünscht unter dem Vordach grillen !


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Ace (14. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

so sieht der Parkplatz aus...achja der einzigst legale auf dem der Polo steht ist schon wieder für mich reserviert

freu mich schon auf euch |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Mensch Ace..... Dein Riesen Bus im Hintergrund hat da beim letzten Mal schon nicht drauf gepasst....also lass den Platz doch lieber für einen Kleinwagen frei  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Bondex (14. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Gnilftz 
Danke für die Info.
Die geheiligten Hallen ist das die dortige Stadthalle oder was ist damit gemeint? Gibt´s da keinen Straßennamen oder Hausnummer?


----------



## Medo (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leuts,
> 
> den Bus gibts nich mehr und die Bäume haben nun Blätter |supergri
> digerko kommt nicht, dafür wollte Bernd ( dem einen oder anderen ja bekannt) k.. ähh erscheinen.
> ...


Moin Stehan!

Grillen hört sich doch gut an.....
Also ich bring Kohle mit..... wie auch immer....
Wenn sonst noch was dann......bescheid.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Gnilftz
> Danke für die Info.
> Die geheiligten Hallen ist das die dortige Stadthalle oder was ist damit gemeint? Gibt´s da keinen Straßennamen oder Hausnummer?




Lesen Björn  :m 

Hier sind Infos wie auch schon zuvor gepostet.


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Stehan!
> 
> Grillen hört sich doch gut an.....
> Also ich bring Kohle mit..... wie auch immer....
> ...



Wenn gegrillt wird bitte nochmal kurz dazu äußern. Ich hatte gedacht wieder Salate und Schnittchen mitzubringen. Wäre ja blöde wenn ich die mache und wir grillen dann. 
Soll jeder etwas Fleisch, Krautsalat, Knobibrot etc mitbringen? Halt so die Menge die er selber vertilgen würde.
Ich bringe wieder eine Kiste Autofahrerbier mit. Ketchup, Senf, Besteck, Teller hab ich dann auch dabei.


----------



## wombat (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

|wavey:  Hi Tüddel-Jungs

Ich bring ne ladung Fleischwurstsalat mit.

Tschüß
Klaus


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Supi Klaus #h


----------



## Ace (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich glaube grillen ist zu zeitaufwendig...da bleibt zu wenig zeit zum Binden & Werfen.
Ich werde meine Frau animieren uns ne Runde Kartoffelsallat zu machen.


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Geb ich dir Recht Mathias. Ist wirklich besser.
Der kleine Snack gegen Mittag hat uns bisher immer gereicht. 
OK. Ich richte mich auf Schnittchen und Salate ein #h

Wäre toll wenn deine Süße einen Salat zaubern könnte #h


----------



## Ace (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

macht sie gerne Tim |wavey: ...ich darf nur die Tupperschüssel hinterher nicht vergessen(olle Angewohnheit von mir) sonst muss ich mir wat anhören  |krach:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin,

Tim´s Schnittchen finde ich auch gut.
Lassen wir es für diesmal mit dem Grillen und haben dann mehr Zeit zum tüddeln.

Ach so, wenn Wombat Salat mitbringt, denkt bitte an Besteck.
Ich bringe dann Pappteller mit.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ich packe auch wieder Besteck ein #h

Falls noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat ein Salätchen zu zaubern, nur zu #6


----------



## snoekbaars (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hi!

 Ich wollte Euch nur mal allerbestes Gelingen und frohes Tüddeln wünschen.
 Ich wäre echt gerne dabei.
 Ist nur aus Berlin ohne PKW ein klitzekleines Bisschen umständlich.
 Vielleicht bekommen wir das ja um die Weihnachtszeit oder im Frühjahr auch mal hier in Berlin hin.
 Das Besondere und Erstrebenswerte ist für mich insbesondere der Umstand, dass sich niemand Kommerzielles mit hinein drängt.
 Vielleicht hab ich ja nächstes Jahr wieder ein Auto.

 Feder und Fadenbruch Euch allen, die ihr mir irgendwie schon ein wenig ans Herz gewachsen seid.

 Ralph


----------



## Medo (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Also gut...

Ich bringe einen gemischten Salat mit und etwas Brot.....

Ist ja ne feine Sache:m


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Das Besondere und Erstrebenswerte ist für mich insbesondere der Umstand, dass sich niemand Kommerzielles mit hinein drängt.




hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen an mich 50Euro zu überweisen ;+


----------



## snoekbaars (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen an mich 50Euro zu überweisen ;+


 Wieso ... wolltest Du strippen?
 |kopfkrat  |supergri :m


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@snoekbaars 
Kommst Du denn wenn Tim das macht???


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Tim
»Die Straße heißt Ratekauer Weg und unsere Werkstatt befindet sich auf dem Gelände der ehemaligen Travekaserne.« 

Meintet Du das hier? Aber wieso Werkstatt? Ich dachte geheiligte Halle???


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				unwissender Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wieso Werkstatt? Ich dachte geheiligte Halle???



...kannn man nix machen Bondex....  #d 
Du lernst das auch noch  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Fliegenbindewerkstatt in geheiligten Hallen :m


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Dorschdiggler 
wie soll ich das wissen, das steht doch hier nicht. Ihr seit aber auch mundfaul. Anstatt daß hier mal einer die vollständige Adresse postet muß man Stunden rätseln und weiß dann immer noch nicht genau becheid. Wat soll dat? Bin ich unerwünscht? Dann sagt das doch.


----------



## Gnilftz (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Bondex
Meintet Du das hier? Aber wieso Werkstatt? Ich dachte geheiligte Halle???[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> dat is ne Tischlerwerkstatt, aber halt Kult und deshalb heilig...  |supergri
> ich habe jetzt extra laaaaaaaaaaaaaangsam getippt, vielleicht fällt der Groschen, äh Cent dann.
> Und nu entspann Dich mal, da ist keiner unerwünscht, außer strippende Mods vielleicht...  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri
> 
> ...


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



> außer strippende Mods vielleicht...



Och Schade :c 

Jetzt hab ich den Tiger-String schon angezogen |supergri


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



> Anstatt daß hier mal einer die vollständige Adresse postet muß man Stunden rätseln und weiß dann immer noch nicht genau becheid. Wat soll dat? Bin ich unerwünscht? Dann sagt das doch.



Ist doch alles Latscho Björn. #h Niemand ist dort unerwünscht. 
Ich hatte die Adresse mit Wegbeschreibung und Fotos der Umgebung gepostet. Ich dachte das reicht um es zu finden. Das es eine Werkstatt von der Vorwerk ist steht doch auch in diesem Thread. 
Die  genaue Adresse weiss ich selber nicht. Nur wie man dahinkommt.
Pack Nicole mit ein und Samstag werden Fliegengebunden, dummgeschnackt, Ruten geworfen und Schnüre getestet.


P.S. dein Schlafzimmer oder der Bastelkeller heisst bestimmt auch heilige Halle    :m


----------



## Gnilftz (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Och Schade :c
> 
> Jetzt hab ich den Tiger-String schon angezogen |supergri



Wenn Du dann noch Deine Polarfibermatte aufsetzt, 
mach ich ne Ausnahme...  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## marioschreiber (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Schon angezogen
Tiegerstring ?
Braun gelb gestreift ?

Heute noch weiß, Samstag vorne gelb und hinten braun !


----------



## Gnilftz (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Heute noch weiß, Samstag vorne gelb und hinten braun !



 |supergri  #6


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

genau so Mario :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

oh Mann oh mann,

ihr gebt ja schon wieder richtig Gas - und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das ihr euer Pulver bis Samstag nicht verschossen habt. |supergri 

Hauptsache die BFF wird nicht aufmerksam  |kopfkrat 

@ Bondex : Hoffe du bist jetzt in der Lage den Veranstaltungsort zu finden.
 Ansonsten PN an mich und ich helfe dir gerne weiter.

Ist die Teilnehmerliste auf Seite 4 aktuell ?
Ich habe eigentlich andere Infos - muß nämlich wissen, wieviele Plätze benötigt bzw. hergerichtet werden müssen.

Ansonsten : Was haltet ihr von einem kleinen Tüddelflohmarkt / Tausch.

... und wird es wieder Tim´s WABFLD geben ???   
Hätte Bedarf !!!  |wavey: 

Bis Samstach und Greetz

Stephan :g  :g  :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich unerwünscht?


 ... hey Björn... Spass muss sein.... war nicht so gemeint...falls es falsch rübergekommen ist - SORRY.... Jeder ist willkommen....nur ich muss passen  :c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> und wird es wieder Tim´s WABFLD geben


 ...was'n das für'n Ferkelkram ?? Lohnt sich da ein Tatüütataa ??

Und zur Einstimmung für Euch habe ich auch noch ein kleines Bildchen.....

BINDEN MACHT HUNGRIG   |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Monsineur Stephané 

Die Liste ist soweit ok. Die Teilnehmeranzahl stimmt auf alle Fälle. Einige kommen erst später.
Ich bin rechtzeitig da um dir wieder beim aufbauen zu helfen#h


----------



## Maddin (16. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin, moin....

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht wann genau Ace bei mir ist, aber ich denke wir schlagen auch so zwischen 9 - 10 Uhr auf |wavey: 
 |laola:


----------



## wombat (16. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

|wavey: 

Wir, Sven-Nachbar & ich, werden um 10h eintüddeln.

Ich bringe meine Gespleiste mit, wenn jemand lust hätte 
(bitte eine extra Versicherung abschliessen und Samthandschuhe mitbringen  )

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Bondex (16. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Na ich denke so werde ich es vielleicht finden. Danke für die Hilfe. 
Vielleicht könnten wir hier in Hamburg ja auch im Konvoi starten und gemeinsam anreisen. Fahrtgemeinschaft oder so. Wer hat Lust? Ich hab´n Kombi und könnte noch Leude midnehmen.


----------



## marioschreiber (16. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Bondex: Ich komme leider aus der anderen Richtung, kann die also nicht führen !

@All: Kann mir noch jemand Zonkerstrips in Weiß u. Rot besorgen und mitbringen ???
Ich könnte auf der Hintour theoretisch noch bei Kalle in  Neustadt anhalten, aber dann gehen warscheinlich wieder die Pferde mit mir durch 
Eigendlich wäre das nicht schlimm, aber meine Frau will zu einer Freundin in Lübeck während des Treffens.....ich würde ungerne dem Kaufrausch verfallen wenn sie dabei ist


----------



## Gnilftz (16. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				marioweicheischreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Eigendlich wäre das nicht schlimm, aber meine Frau will zu einer Freundin in Lübeck während des Treffens.....ich würde ungerne dem Kaufrausch verfallen wenn sie dabei ist



@ Mario:
FEIGLING!!!  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Also, wie schon gesagt, ich werde wohl erst gegen Mittag aufschlagen.
Mal schauen, ob sich dat dann noch lohnt zu tüddeln... 

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Rausreißer (16. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



> will zu einer Freundin in Lübeck während des Treffens.....ich würde ungerne dem Kaufrausch verfallen wenn sie dabei ist



Ja ja, da bist Du nicht die einzige  

Ich hab von meinem inneren Nachrichtendienst mitbekommen das
Frau Medo heute K& Hd in Hamburg ausgeplündert hat.
Der wird wohl mit Farben und Texturen auflaufen die man wohl nicht
mal im brasilanischen Karneval endeckt.
Hoffenlich schmiert er sich nicht noch Bindelack auf die Fingernägel |supergri 

R.R. #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				R.R. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab von meinem inneren Nachrichtendienst mitbekommen das Frau Medo heute K& Hd in Hamburg ausgeplündert hat


  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Der meint es also echt ernst mit der Tüddelei ??  |kopfkrat 
Naja....

@ Mario..... lade Deine Frau ab und dann fahr einfach zu Schulz&Schulz....
Da kannste auch einsacken  |supergri


----------



## marioschreiber (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Wenn du mir sagst wo ich "Tim und Struppi" finde !?


----------



## TorF21 (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin, moin,

ich wünsch euch viel Spaß für morgen! Wäre gern dabei gewesen, aber Job geht nun mal vor. #d 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Mario schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mir sagst wo ich "Tim und Struppi" finde !?


 ... kein Problem... Tim ist in den geheiligten Hallen und Struppi (kennt man auch als Gnilftz) ist sicherlich auch irgendwann da  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

So, ich hoffe ich finde das morgen früh. Als Sicherheit wäre eine Handynummer von Euch nicht schlecht (so könnte man sich vielleicht leiten lassen, wenn man nicht weiterweiß)
Soll ich jetzt was zu Essen mitbringen? Könnte Kartoffelsalat oder eine Chinasuppe mitbringen. Was ist Euch lieber? Bei Suppe müßtet Ihr aber Schälchen aus Plastik und Löffel organisieren. Sagt mir nochmal bescheid wofür Ihr Euch entschieden habt.


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

bring ruhig einen Salat mit. Die Suppe, wenn auch sehr lecker,  ist etwas "unhandlich" dort.

Ich habe auch ein paar Salate gekauft und mache gerade ein paar Käsesticks. Vielleicht bringt noch jemand 1l Milch und ein anderer Kaffee mit?


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

OK mache Kartoffelsalat und wenn ich´s nicht vergessea auch Kaffee


----------



## Rausreißer (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

OK Ich nehme Kaffe und Milch und Zucker mit.

Kafferoboter vorhanden? 

ETA gegen 11:00

Schöpff und Schnabbelgeschirr muss jeder selber tragen.
Ich bring mal meine Greys GRX #7-8 mit.

Vieleicht hat jemand noch ne passende Rolle mit Schnur zum Probewerfen rumliegen...?

Bis Morgen 

R.R.


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> OK Ich nehme Kaffe und Milch und Zucker mit.
> 
> Kafferoboter vorhanden?
> 
> ...



Kaffeemaschine ist vorhanden. Da jeder sein Tackle mitbringt ist reichlich Auswahl zum testen. Dafür ist das Treffen genau richtig. Super auch für eine Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## Ace (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Noch knapp 2 Stunden malochen und dann iss Wochenende...werd mit Martin so kurz nach 9 einschlagen, dann können wir noch büschen mithelfen beim aufbauen etc.
Kartoffelsalat & Würtschen sind bereits fertig für morgen.
Ich freu mich...


----------



## Lachskiller (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Hab leider keine Zeit weil meine Frau Fliegen für die Mörrum bindet,nächste woche geht es los.Wünsche euch viel Spaß Morgen vieleicht macht ihr ja noch was an der Küste:m Gruß LK


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



> vieleicht macht ihr ja noch was an der Küste



Ich nicht. Bin auf dem 55. von meinem alten Herrn #g 

Aber Sonntagabend werden wieder ein paar Dorsche bewedelt  :z


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Oha Ace dann haben wir genug Kartoffelsalat für´ne ganze Kompanie — meiner ist eben auch fertig geworden, ne Riesenschüssel voll. Jetzt muß Tim für Würstchen und Senf sorgen. Is ´n Kastnen Bier+Cola vorhanden?


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

So hier ist´n Livefoto von unserem Essen für Morgen. Die ganze Wohnung duftet schon nach Bindeparty. |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Also wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe mache ich jetzt keinen Kaffee, sehe ich das richtig? #c  ;+  |kopfkrat


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Leude,

so, noch 1 x pennen und dann geht´s lose.

Bondex sprach die Getränkefrage an, so wie immer denke ich.

Jeder bringt das mit, was er gerne trinkt.

Ansonsten nicht vergessen die gute Laune einzupacken und bitte, nutzt den Großraumparkplatz - könnte sein, das mein Cheffe nochmal reinschaut.
Also bitte nicht "Drive in"!!!

Alles weitere Morgen.

Freue mich auf das Event !!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## havkat (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Würstchen?

Potakkensalat?

Ich komm auch!  

Ma kuckn. Wenn ich´s zeitlich auffe Reihe bekomme.........

Frage: Habe noch div. gegerbte Marderbälge (Steinmarder/Winterfelle) aus meiner Trapperzeit hier rumhängen.

Haben die Herren Puschelbinder Interesse?


----------



## marioschreiber (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



> Haben die Herren Puschelbinder Interesse?
> __________________



Lass ma angucken


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Frage: Habe noch div. gegerbte Marderbälge (Steinmarder/Winterfelle) aus meiner Trapperzeit hier rumhängen.

Nö, Herr Havkat,

ich nehm lieber den Polarfuchs und das Junglehahngekröse, Eisvogel oder Kormoran wäre auch nicht schlecht.
Zur Not ne Hasenmaske  |supergri  |supergri  :m 

Hab mich schon gefragt wo du bleibst - bei der Speisekarte  |supergri 

Na dann bis morgen

Grüße Stephan  :g  |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Stephané 

gut das du das erwähnst. ich hätt wieder fast in der Werkstatt geparkt.

@ Torsten
komm mal vorbei. Büschen klönen und auf nen Salat.
An Marder und co hab ich ganz verschärftes Interesse #6 

Wir sehen uns morgen?


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

ach wenn du wieder da hast....

Das Kilo Condorflaumen von den Jungvogeln war besser als CDC  :m


----------



## Rausreißer (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Tim :g 
Bitte mal die Straße nennen
Habe gerade Bondex am Rohr und wir beide Rätsel wo dat nu ist?

Bitte eine klare Aussage!

Straße:
Nr.

Danke,
Gernot :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Ratekauer Weg 2 - 4  - ehemalige Travekaserne

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

schneller als meine PN.

Dank dir Stephan #h


----------



## Rausreißer (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Danke
In diesen heiligen Hallen kennt man... 
Zauberflöte oder täusche ich mich.

Habt Dank und bis Morgen #6 

Gernot


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Stephan 
danke für die Info. Müßte Abfahrt Lübeck Mitte sein???


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke
> In diesen heiligen Hallen kennt man...
> Zauberflöte oder täusche ich mich.



Bahnhof ??? was meinst du denn damit ?

@ Björni : Jo, Abfahrt Mitte und dann Richtung Stockelsdorf/Segeberg
              nicht !!! Zentrum

Bis nachher !

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Rausreißer (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Stephan das war Mozart  
Der hat mal sowas singen lassen.
Egal,
bis Morgen
Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Morgen mehr zu Zauberflöte und Fliegentüddeln :m


----------



## Ace (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

das mit der Zauberflöte aber nur solange bis Mario auftaucht...danach Schnauze halten...sonst Ferkelnominierung


----------



## Ace (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade Bondex am Rohr ...


:q:q:q
Na das ihr so dicke seid, dafür ein kräftiges 
*Tätüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüütaaaataaaaaaa*


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Wenn Timm im String erscheint ist Rausreißers Zauberflöte nur noch Nebensache, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Ace
»Habe gerade Bondex am Rohr ...«
War doch voll gelogen, sowas nehme ich doch nicht in die Hand. Höchstens ein Rutenrohr aber auch nur wenn ich meine Fliegenrute da rausnehmen will!!!


----------



## Medo (17. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Bondex

wer hat..kann.....

aber sich dann winden wie nen aal, das ist ne schmierige kiste in welche man sich da hineingewunden hat.

aber was solls....

und ihr mors.. der war bemost....drum prost...!

bis morgen bei der erdapfelschlacht


----------



## Bondex (18. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Oh shit, schon spät, jetzt aber ab in die Falle, neenee Medo nicht Falle schieben, immer rein inne schmierige Kiste??? Ne echt so´n Schweinkram... :v 
Also denne bis morgen äh gleich


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Kompanie - schlafen.

Morgen ist Ernstfall.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Blauortsand (18. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Viel Spass heute wünsche ich Euch!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

auch von mir viel Spass beim gemütlichen zusammentüddeln.
Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder.
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich auch wieder mit dabei...... #h


----------



## Gnilftz (18. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin,
kurze Zwischenmeldung vom AB-Tüddeltreff.
Ich war zwar nicht lange dort, aber es war wieder extrem lustig. Die ersten Kreationen wurden gewurschtelt, aber da in der Werkstatt nicht mehr geraucht werden darf, war der eine oder andere Schmachthaken doch desöfteren in der Küche zu finden., gell Tim???  |supergri 
Und was so an Kommentaren beim Tüddeln abfällt, möchte ich mit Rücksicht auf die Minderjährigen hier im Board, doch lieber nicht posten. Nur soviel, wenn die BFF dort Zugriff hätte, wäre das 
*Tätüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüütaaaataaaaaaa*
ein andauerndes Geräusch...   #d 
Fazit:
Ich liebe diese Bindetreffen!!!  #6 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Medo (18. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



> Und was so an Kommentaren beim Tüddeln abfällt, möchte ich mit Rücksicht auf die Minderjährigen hier im Board, doch lieber nicht posten. Nur soviel, wenn die BFF dort Zugriff hätte, wäre das
> *Tätüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüütaaaataaaaaaa*
> ein andauerndes Geräusch... #d
> Fazit:


wieso? wer hat denn was gesagt?










*Geil absolut Geil!!|laola: *​ 
*Mensch ich glaub ich krieg ne Glaubenskrise....*​*Ich glaub ich bin Inves.... naja ANGESTECKT!!!!*​ 
*Leute ...ich bin absolut begeistert vom heutigen Tag!!#6 *​ 
*So viel Geilheit auf einen Haufen....*​*Man konnte : was lernen (riesen Dank an meine geduldigen Lehrer)*​*- so manchen an den Büttel gehen und dabei den Pflaum tasten ohne was auf die Pfinger zu kriegen *​*- mal endlich so richtig tüddelige Heinis treffen*​*- jedem an sein Gerät fassen und dann noch ne Anweisung feinster Art bekommen*​*- sich über alles zu Unterhalten und dann festzustellen "der Diggler ist nen Ferkel"*​*- endlich mal wieder raus zu kommen und doch mittendrin zu sein|supergri *​ 
*Mädels.... besten Dank|wavey: *​*und hier meine Anmeldung zum nächsten Bunnytüddeln....*​ 
*............mir juckt mein St.......|supergri *​ 

P.S: es gibt doch schwu.e Kanickel!!!​
Ich habe ihre Felle gesehen:l ​


----------



## Medo (18. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



> Und was so an Kommentaren beim Tüddeln abfällt, möchte ich mit Rücksicht auf die Minderjährigen hier im Board, doch lieber nicht posten. Nur soviel, wenn die BFF dort Zugriff hätte, wäre das
> *Tätüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüütaaaataaaaaaa*
> ein andauerndes Geräusch... #d
> Fazit:


wieso? wer hat denn was gesagt?|rotwerden



> wenn die BFF dort Zugriff hätte


wieso??  Mario und ich waren doch da|supergri 

Mario..konntest Du was feststellen oder hast was gehört ??
Also ich nicht|engel:  










*Geil*


----------



## Ace (18. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

war ein supergeiler Tag...immer wieder gerne:m

Besten Dank insbesondere an Stephan & Tim für die Orga.


----------



## marioschreiber (18. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



> P.S: es gibt doch schwu.e Kanickel!!!
> 
> 
> Ich habe ihre Felle gesehen



Gröööööööhl !!!!

Geiles Treffen !
Und total sittsam ! Alles Klosterbrüder !

Und nach ein paar gutgaymeinten Tipps von Tim schwingt Rausreisser seine Rute schon wie ein großer


----------



## Maddin (19. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> Man konnte.......so manchen an den Büttel gehen und dabei den Pflaum tasten ohne was auf die Pfinger zu kriegen


 Wo bleibt bitte die Ferkelfahndung?? |asmil: 

Von mir auch vielen Dank an Stephan und Tim |smlove2: für die tolle Organisation! Wie ich so mitbekommen habe, gibt es zwei (?) Tüddelbegeisterte mehr. Es sei denn Gernot hat Angst sich beim Wipfinishen doch irgendwann die Finger zu brechen |supergri (das wird mit der Zeit immer geschmeidiger  )....
Ein großes Lob noch an alle Versorger! War mal wieder viel zu viel |wavey: 

Tüddelnsengrußen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*




> so manchen an den Büttel gehen und dabei den Pflaum tasten


  ...... HALLO ????????




> jedem an sein Gerät fassen und dann noch ne Anweisung feinster Art bekommen


  ........ Taaaattüüüüütaaatttaaaaa....



> sich über alles zu Unterhalten und dann festzustellen "der Diggler ist nen Ferkel"


  .... so lang man sich über Andere unterhält..... aber das grenzt ja schon an Mobbing - oder ??  |kopfkrat    

So wie ich das sehe, wurde sehr viel gelacht (wie jedesmal), viel getüddelt (kann man so oder so sehen    ) und Ihr hattet *saumässig* Spaß :q  :q 
Ich ärgere mich mittlerweile richtig .....
Wann ist das nächste Treffen geplant ??


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin liebe Fliegentüddlergemeinde,

ich fand auch, das es wieder mal ein sehr schönes Event war.
Und weil es so schön war, gibt es Anfang Dezember (bei Interesse)
noch ein Bindetreff.

Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen und ich denke ich werde den einen oder anderen auch mal an der Küste treffen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Zotti (19. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Es war wie immer richtig klasse und hat riesigen Spaß gemacht. Ich freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal im Dezember.

@ Stephan

Wäre klasse wenn Du das wieder mit den heiligen Hallen einfädeln könntest :q 

Gruß
Zotti


----------



## Gnilftz (19. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				Zotti schrieb:
			
		

> Es war wie immer richtig klasse und hat riesigen Spaß gemacht. Ich freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal im Dezember.
> 
> @ Stephan
> 
> ...



Heilige was??? Wo ist dat denn??? :q   
Dezember klingt gut...!!! Bei meinen kleinen Augen gestern wäre die Verletzungsgefahr zu groß gewesen! 
Gruß
Heiko#h


----------



## Rausreißer (19. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Also Leute 
Das war ein Wahnsinnsssupertreffen mit den allerfeinsten Leuten!

Vielen Dank an die Orga  durch Tim und Stefan!

Klasse! #6 

Und auch noch mal Dank an alle andern die dabei waren. 
Und für die ganzen Tipps zum werfen und fümmel und tüdeln.
Und die wirklich netten geduldigen Trainer #6 
Unglaublich war das. Muss ich erstmal verarbeiten.

Medo und ich haben schon telefoniert wie wir schnellsten an so eine Tüdelkiste rankommen. :k 

In Medo schlummert ja ein wahrer Kleinkünstler #6 

Hier ist schon mal die Anmeldung fürs nächste Mal (wenn mir der Himmel nich vorher auf den Kopf fällt.) Wäre sehr für das Wochenende 11./12. Dez.

Beste Grüße,
Gernot

Man, ich glaub ich hab ne Infektion :k


----------



## Medo (20. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ stephan und tim

ein lob an die orga. sollte natürlich nicht fehlen!!
ich war noch so im bann.... 

so nen schiet aber auch, ich war gestern zur GT Europameisterschaft in oschersleben
hatte zwischen den rennen viel zeit und keinen mobilen tüttelstock dabei.

tim... ich brauche händleradressen!!!  berlin usw...

gruss der infetierte!!


----------



## wombat (20. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

#h  Hi Tüddel-Brüder

Nochmal ein Dank an Stepan und Tim. #r 
Sven war total begeistert :k  und wird sich demnächst in AB anmelden.

Es ist erstaunlich, was manche alles anschleppen  #t 

Bis zum nächsten mal  #h 
Klaus


----------



## Truttafriend (20. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Klasse Klaus #h

ich wünsche Sven schon jetzt viel Spaß im Board.


----------



## gofishing (20. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Im Dezember bin ich auf jeden Fall ganztägig dabei.

Wir hatten ja nur einen kurzen Auftritt. :c 
Jetzt will meine Frau auch noch mit dem tüddeln anfangen, na das kann ja was werden. |gr: 

War nett Euch nochmal, wenn auch nur kurz, zu treffen.

Heiko, Du hättest nicht 5 min. vor unserer Ankunft flüchten müssen.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## wombat (20. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@ Stephan
mal sehen wann du den nächsten Treff ansetzen willst |kopfkrat 
(hoffentlich nicht am 05.12. da ist Hochseeangeln von oh-nemo angesetzt)
Ich würde es ungerne verpassen  :c 

@ Ralph
bringst du deinen Beutel mit Felle wieder mit.
Hätte interesse an den Schneeweißen Polarfuchs (preis?)
Oder, lass ihn ruhig wieder da stehen. Hehe  

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Truttafriend (20. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				wombat schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte interesse an den Schneeweißen Polarfuchs (preis?)




psst...weiter aber per PN oder vor Ort


----------



## wombat (20. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

@Truttafriend

Sorry  #t 

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Bondex (20. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Also ich fand´s supergeil und viel zu kurz. Meinen besonderen Dank an unseren lieben Werkstattleiter und an Tobsn für seine unendlich Geduld. Alle meine Bindefragen wurden mit Bravour beantwortet was kann schöner sein? #h  #6


----------



## Truttafriend (20. September 2004)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*



			
				wombat schrieb:
			
		

> @Truttafriend
> 
> Sorry  #t
> 
> ...




halb so wild Klaus #h


----------



## Laichhaken (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

ohhh hier ist ein alter trööt der mich interessiert.......

gibt es ausser mir jemanden der mal wieder an ein bindetreffen interessiert ist? wenns geht in der nähe von bad oldeslohe?


gruß
Paddy


----------



## Truttafriend (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

Moin Paddy #h

dieses Treffen findet mehrmals im Jahr statt. Dieses Jahr gab es natürlich auch eins und es wird in absehbarer Zeit (spätestens Anfang Herbst) auch wieder stattfinden.
Ist Lübeck für dich Ok?


----------



## Laichhaken (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen*

klar, lübeck ist voll in ordnung, hab mir grade eine grundausstattung für das binden zusammengestellt und bin absoluter anfänger...deshalb bin ich natürlich an ein solches treffen interessiert...
bis herbst ist es natürlich noch lange hin, aber was solls... ich bin bestimmt dabei wenn ich es schaffe dann ein bischen zeit ab zu knöpfen, denn im herbst muss ich mich auf eine prüfung vorbereiten.

tight lines
Paddy


----------

